# M12 co



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

*[/BM12compact band saw! Any one use one or seen in action? Looks interesting. Sorry for no thread name*


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, didn't know that existed. Love my m12 collection of tools, especially the pvc shears. Should add that gem. 

Is that big enough to do any real work though? What would you use it on?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Wow, didn't know that existed. Love my m12 collection of tools, especially the pvc shears. Should add that gem.
> 
> Is that big enough to do any real work though? What would you use it on?


Well I was in a hurry with a 2hr drive ahead of me to job site so I will attempt to stop back at store tomorrow on my way home and get some actual measurements. Depending on actual power out put I would use it to cut cast/galvanized in tight spaces or overhead I know it'll do 1-1/2" but not sure about 2". But it felt feather light and so easy to hold and wield with one hand, just more ammo in the arsenal is all.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Well I was in a hurry with a 2hr drive ahead of me to job site so I will attempt to stop back at store tomorrow on my way home and get some actual measurements. Depending on actual power out put I would use it to cut cast/galvanized in tight spaces or overhead I know it'll do 1-1/2" but not sure about 2". But it felt feather light and so easy to hold and wield with one hand, just more ammo in the arsenal is all.


Seems like a good investment. I think about getting stuff like that but always fall back to practices my old master taught which is finding a way to make it work with what you have. 

When I make do with what I have I think about that guy and thank him for the way he was. Then there is the cursing I want to do when I buy a new tool and realize I wasted time and effort not buying a tool and making my life easier. Lol.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was think about getting one too
But I want a m18 one 
I think it was around 300$ 
They ain't cheap


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok so it's not really designed for anything other than EMT tubing up to 1-5/8" thick so has no real benefit for us plumbers and pipe, it's a bummer though. Looks like the M18 is the better way to go 3-1/2" cap.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*m12 band saw*

what a great tool perfect for cutting threaded rod just finished a job which required hangers for about 150 feet of 2 inch pvc and 3/4 copper tubing lots of hangers lots of cuts works great the light weight of the unit is the big plus I also have an m18 and a deep cut electric model pulled out the electric unit the other day and couldn't believe how heavy it seemed to me must be getting old? me not the tool 
I usually work by myself this is the perfect tool to keep with you on the lift along with some rod and save all the trips up and down


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

kiddplum said:


> what a great tool perfect for cutting threaded rod just finished a job which required hangers for about 150 feet of 2 inch pvc and 3/4 copper tubing lots of hangers lots of cuts works great the light weight of the unit is the big plus I also have an m18 and a deep cut electric model pulled out the electric unit the other day and couldn't believe how heavy it seemed to me must be getting old? me not the tool
> I usually work by myself this is the perfect tool to keep with you on the lift along with some rod and save all the trips up and down


Yea cutting rod would be a breeze with this thing, possibly copper pipe especially in overhead situations. Until you a actually feel how easy this thing is to maneuver one handed you wouldn't believe it, so dang light. And it's $139


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea cutting rod would be a breeze with this thing, possibly copper pipe especially in overhead situations. Until you a actually feel how easy this thing is to maneuver one handed you wouldn't believe it, so dang light. And it's $139


What $ 139 is not bad at all ..,is that with the battery?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute toy. Is it a christmas gift for a young son or nephew?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Will said:


> Cute toy. Is it a christmas gift for a young son or nephew?


Daughter!


----------

